# bully or apbt



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there a difference between an american bully and a bully apbt? I say yes I dont believe that all bully lines are "american bullies" simply bullier apbt. an american bully is described as an amstaff/apbt/?. is it not possible to take two gamedogs and get bully apbt that some would call american bullies? yes i know and believe so. alot of eli dogs are huge. i own a huge eli/turtlebuster dog that people swear is part great dane but both the parents are 40-50 lbs dogs.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

this looks familiar...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I go by bloodline IMO if a dog is bred from american bully bloodlines it's an american bully NOT an apbt. You have SOME larger game bred dogs out there but they usually fall within the standard as far as weight and conformation go every now and again you may see a few freaks out there like mayday was but they are still apbt's because they were bred from game lines and tested or proven but these dogs are bred from game lines only and NOT crossed out with anything else. American bullies are not just crossed with amstaff lines they can also be crossed with english bulldog, corso, mastiff, or another bully type bloodline to create the larger and exaggerated package. It just depends on who was breeding and what they were trying to accomplish. You will find most apbt breeder's who are true to the orgin of the bred do not purposely breed freaks.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

college_dude said:


> this looks familiar...


You would be absolutely correct this subject has been beaten and talked about numerous times on here.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes,
american bully's are a mix of many breeds and a bullyer version of the apbt would be just that,a well muscled pure bred apbt like dibo.
And since you can register any dog with ukc papers as a american bully[i believe]?
Then yes it would be possible to register the offspring of larger game dogs as american bullys,but the question i have would be why?
Why register a pure bred as a mixed type?
I mean there has been large dogs being bred occasionally since the breeds inception but nowadays it is ridiculous and any dog over 100 pounds is probably a cross[even though a few mutants are always born and are pure].
But of course it is possible to get a well muscled stout pure bred apbt,jmo.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

As mentioned already, why would you want to do that? I mean the "gamedog" wasn't about looks and size unlike the American Bully. They are a performance breed. I can see why you would want to "correct" a dog that comes off a bully line by selecting desirable traits that improve athelitic and working ability but not why you would want to select "bullier" traits of the gamelines...you would then be producing ASTs. After all that was basically how the AST and APBT split.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

i am simply trying to grasp what makes a bully a bully cause i consider some bully's simply larger apbt (i am only talking about the amstaff/apbt crosses). because i have seen countless numbers of purebred gamedogs that are in that 70-85 lbs.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I have seen several offspring from mayday lines being well into the 60's, low 70's and they were pure as they come. If my memory serves me right, I want to say mayday was over 65lbs on the chain. Dibo would have been a low 50 at best, the picture with him on the chain and the little girl in the background. I had a similar built dog and I think it was the angle of the shot that makes him look like that. Colby's Pinscher was 70lbs dog and a good majority of gamedogs, have him in their pedigree. I have seen the best of the turtlebuster dogs alive on this earth, and there will be a freak 50-60lbs. monster every so often. My bitch has 50+lbs. monster of a brother. It all goes back to pedigree and no offense many people don't know how to read a pedigree in the first place. Most people are pedigree slow when it comes to understanding what it really means.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> Is there a difference between an american bully and a bully apbt?


It all boils down to how you're using the terminology. Priest is an APBT. He is also a fairly "bully" male, meaning he tends more towards the bull side of the equation as opposed to the terrier side. He is still within the standard, so he's an APBT. I don't use the word "bully" when referring to him.










Contrast that with Terra, who leans more toward the terrier side of the breed. Now that doesn't make her a terrier APBT. Just that she is an APBT, who leans more towards that side. Still an APBT.










And then there are American Bullies. They are not necessarily bred to meet the APBT standards, and therefore are not the same as a standard APBT who simply tilts towards one side or the other. So in the most literal sense, you can have bully(er) APBTs, and you can have American Bullies. But chances are when someone starts referring to a dog as a bully pit, they mean an AmBully. Make sense?


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

baha, I wouldn't consider your boy bully at all, little short in the nose for a red nose but if he was black, I would say jeep heavy bolio or jeep/zebo cross. I think he is a sweet looking dog, head similar to jeep.

I would never guess staff blood in your dogs, at all. They don't show any of it.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yeah baha, I don't see any bully there, either.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It all depends on the picture with Priest. He looks bullier in some than others. He's also not fully mature yet at 21 months. If you look at these pics, he looks different in each.


























And thanks on the comment about not showing staff blood. I'll take that as a compliment. LOL!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Dealing with size and lbs, is it reasonable to say that the APBT got smaller due to all the inbreeding and linebreeding? I read once that inbreeding tends to make dogs smaller, more importantly smaller organs.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

They have always been this small, if anything these dogs are way bigger, back in the old days early 1900's they would numerous dogs that were 35lbs and under. I heard of several that were matched in the 23-25, long long ago. I had one that was 28lbs full grown and she is a perfect example of a APBT. Linebreeding shouldn't create a smaller dog but it could, not as likely. Inbreeding, yes but then it can also create the opposite. A dog we will call abe is very very heavy frisco, inbred like no other and he is 70lbs. looks like a big black version of frisco. I don't think that about smaller organs, I have seen some crazy super tight inbred dogs and they are fine, OFRN (true OFRN) not that peddler crap has never left the gene pool ever, TG has been breeding Chinaman so tight it is unreal and still doing it, the breeding practice of the Colby line, another tight linebred, very seldom inbred line that has stood the test of time for years with no character flaws. It is what we call lying and stealing the reason the APBT has grown so much, other breeds have been added no doubt about that, why lie about it. There is some breeders, gamedog breeders, real men of the game back in the 70's I was told on the east coast who believe in hybrid vigor, added some very game bull terriers into their performance blood, basically a so called super charger to the gene pool, some call this bs. I was told that but don't know it for sure, pretty decent accurate source. But then you have box champs like bama red ( I think this his is name, never really cared but the dog was red and picked up in texas as a roll dog to try out and from what they say he was game and sired a ton of litters for many years) and ch. 35 ( a dog that was taken so he could get over a hang over without being bother and killed a dog on accident on the yard and deceide to roll him) that were defintely bred and these dogs were picked up off the streets and proved theirselves and papered. These are known people of the old days who did this, just think about the stupid asses in dogs that have done this just to make a buck, these are famous stories and known, what about the secrets in the closet, that is why the APBT has grown. ADBA has done some marketing stragies before, don't fool yourself, Midnight Cowboy was created to grab game dog people's interest and the same way with the weight pull on Eddington's Wanna Be A FAT A$$, could you tell FAT A$$ wasn't pure, he looked more like a mastiff than any bulldog, what a lie and they allowed it. Let's give good Greenwood a pat on the back for screwing up the ADBA, ADBA died when Ralph died and his wife didn't everything to save it but kick the kids out before they got they money hungry hands on it. Same reason the ADBA Conference is in Vegas, is it about dogs and purity or dollar bills?????????????????????????????????????????????

I will talk crap on the ADBA and be pissed off but where else can I go,lol, bonafide, CKC, AKC or UKC. It is like being stuck in a relationship when you can't get out


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

This dog is considered bully simply by her bloodlines.
Greyline/Gaff
Pedigree
MySpace.com Blogs - Pedigree for PR SYKs Firin On All Cylinders - Christy at Stock Yard Kennels MySpace Blog

However she is MUCH closer to the APBT standard than any other bully I've come across








Size reference pic
I'm 5'7''









She will be shown at both ADBA and UKC shows and we will see how she does, every now and then they come out right.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Great looking girl, how old is she?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! She will be 4 in April.


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

hate to burst your bubble BedlamBully but that dog is no where near bully


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kidderkennels said:


> hate to burst your bubble BedlamBully but that dog is no where near bully


That was her point, that dog is out of bully lines and is friggin tiny!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

It's all about selecting for the right traits. Some of the better bullies that I've seen weren't much over 70lbs. Like Bedlam's Piston, Lucy too comes from Gaff and Greyline..although Lucy is a bit bigger, I doubt she'll be much over 50 lbs tops.

"Lucy in the Sky"








[/QUOTE]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> This dog is considered bully simply by her bloodlines.


Thats the same thing I got thru with Mae. People tell me my 55 pound dog is a bully lol. Kinda depends on what lines you are running to.RE original dogs where not Bully. They started to bully thing later. Their first dogs weren't even RE they just slapped their name on them. RE was around awhile before they started doing the bully thing.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MADBood said:


> It's all about selecting for the right traits. Some of the better bullies that I've seen weren't much over 70lbs. Like Bedlam's Piston, Lucy too comes from Gaff and Greyline..although Lucy is a bit bigger, I doubt she'll be much over 50 lbs tops.
> 
> "Lucy in the Sky"


[/QUOTE]

Lucy is an amazing dog btw


----------



## kenny236 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Wrong*



SadieBlues said:


> I go by bloodline IMO if a dog is bred from american bully bloodlines it's an american bully NOT an apbt. You have SOME larger game bred dogs out there but they usually fall within the standard as far as weight and conformation go every now and again you may see a few freaks out there like mayday was but they are still apbt's because they were bred from game lines and tested or proven but these dogs are bred from game lines only and NOT crossed out with anything else. American bullies are not just crossed with amstaff lines they can also be crossed with english bulldog, corso, mastiff, or another bully type bloodline to create the larger and exaggerated package. It just depends on who was breeding and what they were trying to accomplish. You will find most apbt breeder's who are true to the orgin of the bred do not purposely breed freaks.


never mind i guess i was wrong according to some people i was right but idk witch


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

dude dont come on here start tring to be smart it will end bad for you and your the one that is wrong
take a full blown ambully to and ADBA show or a game APBT to and ABKC show 
hmm


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

kenny236 said:


> There are no such things a game lines they are called bloodlines not all dogs are game and there is no such thing as a american bully just American Pit Bull Terriers no american bulldogs no american bully
> 
> Sincerly Kenneth


That's gotta be one of the most back-asswards statements I've heard in a long time.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

That is called making the rules up/history as you go,ha!what a joke.


----------

